# Virginia Members?



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

When he gets done driving around today in his choice Red Eco, DJ Ice of Fairfax will likely sign in!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

VA Beach here, I posted in the Mid-Atlantic region about trying to get a D.C. cruise together...


----------



## 11cruzeco (May 29, 2011)

Elizabeth City, NC here.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Anybody looking just get together and cruise the Cruzes? Lol


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

MD here, no cruze though. I have its older brother however lol if theres ever a meet in md or close im sure me and my friend with the cruze would come down.


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

Near Danville Va Here. Most say. "where is Danville", just look south near N.C. 
- Dan


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Haha, that's like, 10 hours from me, lol. Maybe we could meet in the middle with some of the guys from NC?


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

D*** lol i never knew va was that big, but is it raining a rediculous ammount there too?


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm all for it. It'll probably have to be on a Thursay or Saturday, cuz them's my days off. I know G-man and Mikesus is from Greensboro, which is 45 mins from me - Dan


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Dayhoff- MD is only about 3 hours or so from VA Beach, where I'm at.
Dan- any saturday would be awesome as long as my squadron not out on a detachment, it'd be great for us to do a meet, I tried for awhile to get people together...

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/18-e...ll-cruzers-va-nc-tn-md-surrounding-areas.html


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

yeah your not that far away, although farther away then what im used to with all the cobalt people lol. Im sure a lot of other locals will start posting up now that the thread has been bumped back up.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Culpeper, VA here!


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

im about a hour and a half from culpeper, been there once and didnt really like it lol(no offence)


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Dayhoff35 said:


> im about a hour and a half from culpeper, been there once and didnt really like it lol(no offence)


Hahaha! No offence taken, I don't like it either man, lol! 

On a side-note, i was wondering which Cruze owners from VA or surrounding areas/states have done some cosmetic mods to the car (i.e., debadging, antenna, bowtie overlays, lights) and have done them well? I'm asking because when i finally get my cruze i was wondering if anyone would be willing to meet up and help a brotha out with some of the mods, if the dealership's service department isnt able or willing to?! I know its wack but ive never had the confidence to really trust myself at doing those types of things in fear that ill f up my new cars and ruin it.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

The Burg, Freddy B or traditionally Fredericksburg, VA would love to meet up fellow Cruzers and cruise.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

FatKidsCruze said:


> The Burg, Freddy B or traditionally Fredericksburg, VA would love to meet up fellow Cruzers and cruise.


Love me some good ole Fredericksburg, but **** do i hate the traffic!! haha!


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Hahaha! No offence taken, I don't like it either man, lol!
> 
> On a side-note, i was wondering which Cruze owners from VA or surrounding areas/states have done some cosmetic mods to the car (i.e., debadging, antenna, bowtie overlays, lights) and have done them well? I'm asking because when i finally get my cruze i was wondering if anyone would be willing to meet up and help a brotha out with some of the mods, if the dealership's service department isnt able or willing to?! I know its wack but ive never had the confidence to really trust myself at doing those types of things in fear that ill f up my new cars and ruin it.


i would help if i wasnt so far away, debadging should look good on these cars, as well as bowtie overlays. A retrofit should also look awesome on this car.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Haven't done any mods to mine... YET but I'd be down for helping not new to modding vehicles.

Yeah Fredericksburg traffic has gotten so bad I remember a time when it was considered the country lol


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

i think im close to fredericksburg in im frederick, MD traffic here has gotten alot worse then before also, but isnt terrible.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

about 100 miles


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

hmm, thought i was closer then that but i guess not.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

me too but when i looked it up i found otherwise


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

weird lol, i was also about to say alot of people from va around here but not many from md. Theni looked at the thread title lol. Should change it to tri state area.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Hahaha! No offence taken, I don't like it either man, lol!
> 
> On a side-note, i was wondering which Cruze owners from VA or surrounding areas/states have done some cosmetic mods to the car (i.e., debadging, antenna, bowtie overlays, lights) and have done them well? I'm asking because when i finally get my cruze i was wondering if anyone would be willing to meet up and help a brotha out with some of the mods, if the dealership's service department isnt able or willing to?! I know its wack but ive never had the confidence to really trust myself at doing those types of things in fear that ill f up my new cars and ruin it.


I've only done my bowties and my interior trim in Carbon Fiber vinyl. I wouldn't mind helping out with that kind of stuff, but I don't have a garage, I live in a townhome community in VA Beach, so any heavy modding would be out of the picture for me. Wish I could! Whenever I finally do get my Roadruns kit, I'll be wrapping that in flat black vinyl instead of painting, should look good with my Black Granite paint...


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

is that the body kit? btw i see your headlights in your sig, instead of some chepo halo headlights you should look into some retrofits, they would look sick in these lights, i love the cruze headlights!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

boats4life said:


> I've only done my bowties and my interior trim in Carbon Fiber vinyl. I wouldn't mind helping out with that kind of stuff, but I don't have a garage, I live in a townhome community in VA Beach, so any heavy modding would be out of the picture for me. Wish I could! Whenever I finally do get my Roadruns kit, I'll be wrapping that in flat black vinyl instead of painting, should look good with my Black Granite paint...


Well, most of the mods i want are only cosmetic ones at most right now, so I think they could all be done at my house or some parking lot somewhere, haha. I do however want to eventually get the side mirrors with the turn signals that have been threaded on here.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Dayhoff35 said:


> is that the body kit? btw i see your headlights in your sig, instead of some chepo halo headlights you should look into some retrofits, they would look sick in these lights, i love the cruze headlights!


I don't really want the halos, but I want the R8 style leds for DRLs. A retro fit with a blacked out housing would be awesome on my black ECO, though!


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

boats4life said:


> I don't really want the halos, but I want the R8 style leds for DRLs. A retro fit with a blacked out housing would be awesome on my black ECO, though!


I've got everything for this, except relay harness. I just need a set of OEM headlights... But I kinda wanna upgrade to FXRs, might sell my mini D2S's if you want them?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

TBH, you just spoke chinese to me. I could spend about 5 minutes on teh googles and figure it out, but I'll just ask- what is that? lol


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorry you said something about a blacked out retrofit, so I just thought you knew about retrofitting.

I've got a Morimoto D2S set of HID projectors, 5000k D2S bulbs, and ballasts. 
Morimoto=Brand
D2S= bulb type
Ballasts= box that powers the bulbs and triggers cutoff sheild (for high/low beam operation)
The FXR is another type of D2S HID projector, a better output and beautifully colorful cutoff but requires a bit more modification to install properly.

Look at www.theretrofitsource.com


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

FatKidsCruze said:


> Sorry you said something about a blacked out retrofit, so I just thought you knew about retrofitting.
> 
> I've got a Morimoto D2S set of HID projectors, 5000k D2S bulbs, and ballasts.
> Morimoto=Brand
> ...


Haha, yeah, I know the parts and brand, but I don't know much about which models are which. I'd try my had at it if I was comfortable with cracking the housing open...


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Lol you said Chinese so I just explained it all
When you're ready get with me I'd be glad to have a meet and help ya out!


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

get the minis i didnt like my d2s's


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

I liked my mini d2s, but fxr's are much better. 

Though mini H1s are the best bang for the buck


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

agreed, fx-rs are a bit bigger though and dont know if theyd fit in the cruze lights


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

^Good point! Hmmm, probably just gonna use the D2S setup.


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

get the minis!


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

If someone wants to buy my mini d2s kit. I will.


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

try the cobalt site, should go quick there


----------



## snickrdoodle (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm in Fredericksburg! Maybe we should all meet up somewhere to hang out. Maybe get some drinks!


----------



## snickrdoodle (Feb 9, 2011)

I'd help you out if you needed. I love doing stuff to the cars, except I just bought a house so funds are going to be low for a while


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Let's do it, I'm sure there are a few members local willing to participate.


----------

